# Kubota g6200h fuse



## Don tucker (May 7, 2021)

I have been doing some repairs and renovation of my Kubota G 6200 h. Somewhere along the line I have lost the fuse for the electrical system. Know where can I locate information on what size fuse that is supposed to be. Does anyone know


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Don, welcome to the forum.

See attached wiring diagram for a G6200. It doesn't list a fuse, just a spare fuse holder. I suppose that it is empty. 

Kubota G6200H Parts Diagrams

If it is in a circuit with a heavy wire like a 10 gauge wire, I guess I would try a 20-30 amp fuse. My old Kubota has a fusible link protecting the entire tractor circuitry. It vaporizes if you have a massive short circuit.


----------



## Don tucker (May 7, 2021)

Thanks for your reply.
As luck would have it, good luck, or maybe bad luck depending on how you look at it. When I got home from work today. I found the fuse laying on the garage floor it is broken but I can see the size. It is a 20 amp fuse


----------

